# too much strain?



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

spoke with Rubberdown Custums and was extremly impressed with their customer service and friendliness. It is true.... Canadians really are super friendly. must be their beer!! 
Any way i.am getting ready to order their 2" lift , rad kit, and snorkle kit. since i cant get Outlaw MTR's in a 14, it seems the closest tread patrern is the Maxxis Zilla. am i correct on this. i was going to vo with 28's but would 30's clear with the lift and would they be worth the extra strain on the stock drivetrain. i ride mostly mud but still want to be able to haul *** and trail ride. they seem to be a light tire but are they tough too. thanyou . 2011 brute 750. 14" wheels. i have 26" efx moto mtc tires on it now.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

buddy of mine has the 2" lift with 28" zilla's, rad relocated and snorkle and without clutching he still goes wherever he wants. i'm not familiar with the outlaw MTR's unless you mean the MST. personally i have 31's on my brute with the 2" RDC lift and didnt notice any problems other then some rubbing ( trimmed and moulded to fit ) and clutch work. but you can't get around the fact that bigger, meaner, heavier tires ARE going to cause more stress on the bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He means MST. I've seen this mistake somewhere else on the forum once before this week :34: They are the ones that dont come in 14's. 

I would get the 30's they will be perfect w/ the lift. Some mild clutching and you'll be good to go.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok thankyou. i.will not be able to get into clutching yet, if i even need to . i.guess the 30" zillas would still be lighter, faster and easier on the axles than 28 terminators , 30 silverbacks and 28 - 29.5 law2's. i.appreciate the feedback and yeah, i meant MST's . i keep making that mistake for some odd reason.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Clutch springs are cheap, so you should be able to afford them no problem. We're talking like $40 max. And all you'll need w/ those is something light, like a green or lime green.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

oh ok. where is the best place to order springs . and what is the color system on those. are they easy do it yourself install. i will be doing the lift, rad kit and snorkle my self . just pull an all nighter with some cold beer. done alot of stuff myself, but never really messed with clutches on anything. i dont like tiny parts. and i esspecially dont like springs on drum brakes. just sayn. hehe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IF you can do all that, you can do clutches. We have written and video how-to's right here on the site that will walk you through swaping out the spring. All you need is the puller, which is $35 and you can build your own secondary compressor for real cheap, made mine for like $8. We have info on that too. All in the clutching section here: Clutching - MudInMyBlood Forums EPI is about the best place to get them.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

hey thanks you guys are awsome. one more question. i.have never used wheel.spacers on anything before. other than a wider stance at all corners , are they in any way a weakness or more of a strain on the axles. was considering 1.5 all the way around to finish the bike off while i was doing everything else. and yeah, either 28 or 30 zillas will be going on. thanks again


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Wheel spacers are a little harder on wheel bearings, but personally...as a mud rider I don't worry much about trying to get high miles out of bearings anyways because the sandy/muddy river bottoms I ride wear them out prematurely anyways. I ran 1.5" spacers all the way around my 08 brute for about 2 years (maybe longer) and never had any complaints about them....i change wheel bearings an average of once about every 10-12 months. I only got rid of the spacers because I changed my lift setup. I run 1.5" all the way around my renegade now.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

cool thankyou. so i guess the total finished product will be a 2" RDC lift, RDC rad kit, snorkle kit, 30" zilla tires( (9" front/ 11" back) on my 14" wheels. im.guessing this is a pretty standard basic set up. i like to ride nice and slow and steady through the deep mud , but i like to ride everywhere through everything. i might put the like brand new efx moto MTC 26" tires up for sale on here if anyone is intrested. they are for 14 " wheels. thanks again. this and the RDC fourm are EXCELLENT.


----------

